# Congrats Katfish



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I read your article in Infisherman yesterday. That is quite an honor to be in such a well known publication.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Link to the article?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Robbie!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't have a link. I get the magazine in the mail.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks. This makes 6 articles over the years with In Fisherman. I hope any information helps someone land a monster cat.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

TClark
Here are links to some previous articles from In Fisherman. There may be more at the website but I'm not sure.

http://www.in-fisherman.com/catfish/flathead-catfish/resolute-reservoir-flatheads/

http://www.in-fisherman.com/catfish/flathead-catfish/reservoir-flathead-strategies/

Catchabiggun,
Robby


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Robby


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow congrats, I read ur first 1 awhile back didnt know u had more gonna read them now for sure. The ones u linked probly r not on there i read every flat article i can on there and they only put like 1 or 2 up every year if that...


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

article says ur from marion. u know marcells reservoir has the biggest flatheads ive ever seen in it!


----------

